# NEW PAY SCHEDULE



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

So what does everyone think about the new pay schedule?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its our money pay us everyday or once or twice a week does not matter


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Pay us in Amazon stocks. I'll take that as payment for work.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

When do they send out the. 1099's


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> When do they send out the. 1099's


Last year it was Feb first week if I remember correctly.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

By January 31, in accordance with IRS code.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So we get paid on Hump day now?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> So we get paid on Hump day now?


Tuesday and friday is when the pay is initiated.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Tuesday and friday is when the pay is initiated.


Nice it will be good for my trip tomorrow


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone else's Earnings page show their upcoming payment as January 18th? 

I did a block on the 11th so I figured by the. Ew pay schedule my next deposit should be the 13/14th. Not really a big deal but I find it odd since I've already received 2 deposits under the new twice a week schedule. Maybe just a fritz in the system.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Anyone else's Earnings page show their upcoming payment as January 18th?
> 
> I did a block on the 11th so I figured by the. Ew pay schedule my next deposit should be the 13/14th. Not really a big deal but I find it odd since I've already received 2 deposits under the new twice a week schedule. Maybe just a fritz in the system.


Yeah the earnings page hasn't updated to reflect the new payment schedules yet. It still says it'll be deposited on the 18th but tomorrow is really the next payday.


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

KCinSD24 said:


> Yeah the earnings page hasn't updated to reflect the new payment schedules yet. It still says it'll be deposited on the 18th but tomorrow is really the next payday.


My last two deposits (under the new schedule) did reflect the correct deposit dates, though, that's why I found it odd. Ah well, time will tell.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

tryingmyluck86 said:


> My last two deposits (under the new schedule) did reflect the correct deposit dates, though, that's why I found it odd. Ah well, time will tell.


Mine has displayed the Wed payment date for the past week but I've been paid on Friday and tuesday.


----------

